# [SOLVED] Kingston DataTraveler 8GB Flash Drive Not Working



## ntarelix

For the most recent Christmas, I received an 8GB Kingston DataTraveler Flash Drive. It seemed like a very useful gift and I only had a 1GB flash drive. The first time I tried putting files onto it, it didn't quite work. It would say the files were done being copied but I would refresh the explorer window and there were about 5 1KB files for every file I copied with file names that were just random characters. It only did this for files above 1GB. I would have to format the drive and try again. It would take about 3 or 4 tries per large file to finally get it successfully.
That is not my current problem. I haven't used it for like 2 weeks. It was just sitting on my desk. Now, when I plug it in, sometimes it will randomly say my USB device was not recognized and I need to reinsert it or replace it, and the rest of the times it will detect it as a USB mass storage device but I am not able to access it from 'My Computer'. I have tried it on 3 computers, each with a different operating system and it does the same thing for each one so it is most likely not a driver problem.
OS's:
1- Windows Vista Ultimate SP1 64bit
2- Windows XP Home SP3 32bit
3- Windows XP Professional SP3 32bit

I have opened the flash drive and I see absolutely no damage. I have also tried using my old 1GB flash drive on each of these computers and it works fine.
I'm thinking it's probably just broken and it needs to be replaced.
If there are any applications or anything else I could use to possibly repair it if it is a software problem or formatting issue then please provide some information about that. If these are symptoms of a broken flash drive or you think it's most likely broken, please tell me and also give some suggestions as to what brand might be better than Kingston. Any information like that would be useful.
Any questions?


----------



## diabsiniman

*Re: Kingston DataTraveler 8GB Flash Drive Not Working*

It sounds like your USB flash drive is broken, you should be able to return it for a warranty swap out (you would have to find out what shop you got it from) though you might have voided the warranty by opening it, i am facing the same problem, except that after falling out my pocket whilst driving my 8gb flash drive just stopped working.. only i refuse to accept that


----------



## fehzaan

*Re: Kingston DataTraveler 8GB Flash Drive Not Working*

my pendrive is not getting detected . some times its being detected bt with a strange sign and clicking on that respond "unable usage". help?


----------



## diabsiniman

*Re: Kingston DataTraveler 8GB Flash Drive Not Working*

I think these 8 GB drive's are a bit very sensitive, tend to break for no reason whatsoever... oh well, you win some you lose some (guess im back to carrying copous [suppose i spelled this wrong] amounts of cds around with me [im a pc tech by trade]).


----------



## ntarelix

*Re: Kingston DataTraveler 8GB Flash Drive Not Working*

I just replaced it with a different 8GB on from newegg for $20. I have recycled the old one.


----------

